# Good books to start out on?



## waznyf

I've heard that 299 Days is a great book to read but what other books can one read that will help them devise plans for certain scenarios?
Are there books dedicated to BOB and weapons etc.

I apologize if there is already a thread about this but I'm on the tapatalk app and searching for threads is not too easy.

-Frank


----------



## ozo

Family Survival Course.....$27 [download]


----------



## Ripon

Its just my personal preference, but if you are prepared for an EMP type event (solar or man made) you are pretty
much ready for anything. I thus found "One Second After" a nice piece of fiction, and my reasoning is that its not
about preppers like say - Patriots and the other James Rawles books. Its about what happens to man kind, common
people, and communities in a SHTF situation; and there are a few references to "others" getting by better in the 
book and reasons (very few but notable). As I said if you are prepaed for an EMP event - I think you can handle 
just about anything God throws at ya.


----------



## Lucky Jim

A worst-case SHTF scenario would be one that lasts many years such as in the aftermath of a plague that's wiped out nearly everybody on earth, forcing us to become *self-sufficient * and grow our own food and make our own basic things like candles etc to survive.
This is one of the best books I've seen on the subject, the artwork is sensational..


----------



## waznyf

Lucky Jim that looks like a great book thank you very much!
I will have to check amazon for it. The illustrations in it look extremely helpful! 
Does it cover plants in many regions or just one?


----------



## Lucky Jim

Here's my *Disaster List *in no particular order, some are obviously worse than others.
Most are survivable if we've simply got enough food/water to ride it out, but the worst are ones that last for years, forcing us to grow our own food to stay alive-

1- *Chernobyl-type nuclear plant accident*, but on a much bigger scale, poisoning an area as big as the USA or the whole of Europe and Asia.
2- *Massive meteor or asteroid strike *wiping out millions with blast and tsunami, and kicking up enough dust to black out the sun for years like what wiped out the dinosaurs.
3- *World War 3 exchange of nuclear weapons *poisoning virtually the entire planet.
4- *A plague *wiping out most humans on earth after accidental release from a bio research lab, or a deliberate release by terrorists to wipe out the population of a specific country, or perhaps a virus naturally evolves that has no cure.
5- *EC Event (Economic Collapse)* triggering total breakdown of law and order resulting in looting gangs etc. 
6- *EM pulse (from a solar flare or nuclear bomb)* blows out the electricity grid and electronics, it'll be bad but hopefully the govt will have contingency plans to get relief food and medicine convoys up and running.
7- *Mega-earthquake *bigger than anything the earth has experienced before, demolishing a whole bunch of cities across countries or continents.
8- *Mega-tsunami *triggered by gigantic quake at sea, wiping out coastal areas for a hundred miles or more inland.
9- *Runaway volcano *that carries on spewing out dust and ash for months, throwing a grey wind-carried shroud around the planet blocking out sunlight and triggering subzero temperature drops.
10- *Haywire weather *(nonstop storms, tornadoes, hurricanes, blizzards, floods etc) caused by global warming, pollution, ozone depletion etc
11- *Race War* where armed mobs invade each others districts on killing/looting/raping sprees


----------



## Lucky Jim

waznyf said:


> Lucky Jim that looks like a great book thank you very much!
> I will have to check amazon for it. The illustrations in it look extremely helpful!
> Does it cover plants in many regions or just one?


Good question, it was written by the late John Seymour who lived the self-sufficient life on a farm in Wales so i suppose the book is geared more towards temperate climates such as Europe and most of the USA.
If somebody lives in a hotter or colder area such as Arizona or Alaska, or wet or dry, or up in the mountains they might need another book specializing in their own area.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf

Here is a site that has many SHTF books that can be downloaded free. I like the foxfire books.
Index of /shtffiles/books_and_reading/

I am going to download many of them now that I found that site:


----------



## waznyf

Great resources guys thanks!
Lucky Jim those are the scenarios that I see as being the ones ill plan for as that will also keep me covered for smaller disasters as well.
The book is probably suited for me then because I live in Michigan which is closer in latitude to the UK than the southern states.


----------



## waznyf

rickkyw1720pf said:


> Here is a site that has many SHTF books that can be downloaded free. I like the foxfire books.
> Index of /shtffiles/books_and_reading/
> :


Very good! I could use free reading material  thanks


----------



## Lucky Jim

And don't forget to have a good look around this forum and subforums on all sorts of topics, there are plenty of experts here who you can ask for advice about anything


----------



## machinejjh

lights out
one second after


----------



## waznyf

Lucky Jim said:


> And don't forget to have a good look around this forum and subforums on all sorts of topics, there are plenty of experts here who you can ask for advice about anything


Will do thanks so much! I'm getting a nook simple touch today because its on sale and you get a gift card when buying it. I will buy the first 299 Days book.


----------



## Impulse

rickkyw1720pf said:


> Here is a site that has many SHTF books that can be downloaded free. I like the foxfire books.
> Index of /shtffiles/books_and_reading/
> 
> I am going to download many of them now that I found that site:


I saw Unintended Consequences in that list. Highly recommend that book. Not SHTF per-say, but a must read for any gunnie.


----------



## Deebo

Currently reading "the road home" from that list of pdfs. Awesome, right up my alley..\
Also, there is a series of books about "rifters", that I loved, the first one is called "starfish" by Peter Weller, if you like the gritty sci-fi stuff.


----------



## vulf

Just read "one second after" wow of the four novels I have read in the jaundra it is by far the scareiest and realistic and definitly gets you Prepping.


----------



## punch

vulf said:


> Just read "one second after" wow of the four novels I have read in the jaundra it is by far the scareiest and realistic and definitly gets you Prepping.


Hi, I'm punch. Long time listener, first time caller...I have one question and I'll hang up and listen for your answer... Does everyone get hepatitis? What is the basic plot and story line? Oh, and could I give a shout-out to my boys, "Pooky" and "Ray-ray". Thanks! Ravens rule! (Click Huuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuumm)


----------



## inceptor

punch said:


> Hi, I'm punch. Long time listner, first time caller...I have one question and I'll hang up and listen for your answer... Does everyone get hepatitis? What is the basic plot and story line? Oh, and could I give a shout-out to my boys, "Pooky" and "Ray-ray". Thanks! Ravens rule! (Click Huuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuumm)


This is a really good book punch. You should check it out. If you have trouble reading, it's available as an audiobook. I did the audio.


----------



## punch

inceptor said:


> This is a really good book punch. You should check it out. If you have trouble reading, it's available as an audiobook. I did the audio.


I'm sure it is sir, I was trying to wrap my head around the "Jaundra" of said book...


----------



## punch

inceptor said:


> This is a really good book punch. You should check it out. If you have trouble reading, it's available as an audiobook. I did the audio.


no offense intended sir, just me being me...I will buy that book just because of your involvement. You're golden in my book. I still highly reccommend, "Curious George and the High Voltage Fence" and "Does This Look Infected?" by Michele Hussein "What the Hell Happened to My Eyebrows?" Bouvier Obama. (Two tumbs up)

punch


----------



## punch

Impulse said:


> I saw Unintended Consequences in that list. Highly recommend that book. Not SHTF per-say, but a must read for any gunnie.


Thanks Impulse! Howdy and welcome to the furum!

punch


----------



## Kidzthinkimahoarder

This has been what I've been reading the last few months...


----------



## Deebo

rickkyw1720pf said:


> Here is a site that has many SHTF books that can be downloaded free. I like the foxfire books.
> Index of /shtffiles/books_and_reading/
> 
> I am going to download many of them now that I found that site:


Bumping this


----------



## john10001

Does anyone have any recommendations for general survivalist type book, security in a wtshtf situation e.g. economic collapse, and also bushcraft and self sufficiency type books?


----------



## Reptilicus

May I suggest "The BIBLE" It's very specific on preparedness and how to achieve it!!


----------



## Deebo

Reptilicus said:


> May I suggest "The BIBLE" It's very specific on preparedness and how to achieve it!!


The best, I must say. Thanks.


----------



## john10001

waznyf said:


> Great resources guys thanks!
> Lucky Jim those are the scenarios that I see as being the ones ill plan for as that will also keep me covered for smaller disasters as well.
> The book is probably suited for me then because I live in Michigan which is closer in latitude to the UK than the southern states.


Michigan is a lot colder than the UK especially in Winter as the UK benefits from the Gulf Stream it has similar climate to areas much further south in the US such as New York City though there are some difference here as NYC is colder in winter and hotter in summer. If it wasn't for the Gulf Stream things would have been very different for the UK and close by countries.


----------



## john10001

Lucky Jim said:


> Here's my *Disaster List *in no particular order, some are obviously worse than others.
> Most are survivable if we've simply got enough food/water to ride it out, but the worst are ones that last for years, forcing us to grow our own food to stay alive-
> 
> 1- *Chernobyl-type nuclear plant accident*, but on a much bigger scale, poisoning an area as big as the USA or the whole of Europe and Asia.
> 2- *Massive meteor or asteroid strike *wiping out millions with blast and tsunami, and kicking up enough dust to black out the sun for years like what wiped out the dinosaurs.
> 3- *World War 3 exchange of nuclear weapons *poisoning virtually the entire planet.
> 4- *A plague *wiping out most humans on earth after accidental release from a bio research lab, or a deliberate release by terrorists to wipe out the population of a specific country, or perhaps a virus naturally evolves that has no cure.
> 5- *EC Event (Economic Collapse)* triggering total breakdown of law and order resulting in looting gangs etc.
> 6- *EM pulse (from a solar flare or nuclear bomb)* blows out the electricity grid and electronics, it'll be bad but hopefully the govt will have contingency plans to get relief food and medicine convoys up and running.
> 7- *Mega-earthquake *bigger than anything the earth has experienced before, demolishing a whole bunch of cities across countries or continents.
> 8- *Mega-tsunami *triggered by gigantic quake at sea, wiping out coastal areas for a hundred miles or more inland.
> 9- *Runaway volcano *that carries on spewing out dust and ash for months, throwing a grey wind-carried shroud around the planet blocking out sunlight and triggering subzero temperature drops.
> 10- *Haywire weather *(nonstop storms, tornadoes, hurricanes, blizzards, floods etc) caused by global warming, pollution, ozone depletion etc


I'd also add civil war to the list.

After a major conflict or nuclear exchange I'd add invasion to the list as well.

Pole shift is another thing I'd add to the list. Possibly caused by some celestial disturbance or meteor impact.

Nuclear war is a big problem especially if you live in a small nation like I do where pretty much most of the country will be wiped out. Growing your own food may not be an option for a long time.


----------



## john10001

Reptilicus said:


> May I suggest "The BIBLE" It's very specific on preparedness and how to achieve it!!


The One written by God? If so I already have it. On my Nook I have the KJV I downloaded for free and I think I have the ESV as well. I have a physical RSV from my grandad and a small one from school though that's just the NT. It is one of the few books I would also keep in physical form in case electronic books ever wiped out or unable to power.


----------



## john10001

The John Seymour book seems to be very good. And thanks for the list of free books as well.

If it is available for Nook in ePub format I may get it as I like to limit the amount of physical books I have to just a few essentials.

I have recently read a free book that I downloaded called "The Day after the Iranian Bomb" by Offer Binshtok. Absolutely gripping read. This "One second after" sound similar but something I may just have to read as well.


----------



## Hemi45

"Patriots" by Rawles was one of the first I read in the genre, not a bad jumping off point. I like Bracken a lot but his books are not really prepping, per se. I also really like the "Going Home" series by A. American and can't wait for the forth installment to come out next month. Of course, there are also classics like "Alas Babylon" by Frank. Sadly there are many misses within the genre but since I got my Kindle those sting a little less due to the lower cost of e-books. Hope this helps.


----------



## mjd

Hi All,
I LOVE scenario SHTF either from EMP/ solar flare or political/economic collapse type books....Here a list of some I've read and enjoyed. I'll rate with ***** for top shelf on down to a *** any lower I won't mention it..
Grid Down Reality Bites***** It's a series and has good info...The Joe Nobody series is GREAT*****......Enemies Foreign and Domestic ( The Enemies Series )*****..Patriot Dawn: The resistance is GREAT***** Surviving Home: A Novel ( The Survival series ) HAS GREAT info *****
Ordinary World ****..There's a few more but I don't want to over stay my welcome) hope you check them out and enjoy....mjd


----------



## Lucky Jim

I'm hooked on true exploration/survival books, these are on my bookshelf. It's good to read how people managed in tough situations, and in many cases we can learn from the simple mistakes they made.
For example one guy in the Amazon jungle nearly starved to death because the cheap foreign ammo he'd bought for his hunting rifle was defective and misfired every time, and the tinned food he'd bought was rip-off junk..


----------



## Lucky Jim

I just bought this one, not that I intend doing any polar trekking, but purely to see the mindset of those that did..


----------



## PaulS

A good beginner book is the Boy Scout Handbook.


----------



## Lucky Jim

Karlo Stajner's book *'7000 Days in Siberia',* is a true account of when Stalins secret police knocked his door gone midnight and arrested him on trumped up charges in 1934 and it was 20 years before he saw his wife again.
Like literally millions of other innocent civilians he was sent to the gulags because Stalin needed slave labourers to work in the far off Siberian mines, lumber yards and factories.
On his release Stajner soon returned to his native Austria and sums it up in the last sentence of the book- _"Now I had the feeling of escaping as if by a miracle from a plague-infested land"_


----------



## The Resister

waznyf said:


> I've heard that 299 Days is a great book to read but what other books can one read that will help them devise plans for certain scenarios?
> Are there books dedicated to BOB and weapons etc.
> 
> I apologize if there is already a thread about this but I'm on the tapatalk app and searching for threads is not too easy.
> 
> -Frank


I see you've gotten a lot of responses to this and I haven't read all of them, but there is a problem with your post. Before anyone can give you a good reading list, they need to know exactly what you're preparing for. Let me explain:

I'm in the minority. In my mind, one needs to be prepared primarily for a government take-over or maybe an internal conflict in the U.S. A lot of people do a hit miss thing and some people are concerned about a Zombie Apocalypse, natural disasters, etc. So, depending upon what scenarios you anticipate, that will dictate what books you should begin with.

While James Rawles is a good author, some of his stuff costs big bucks and does not cover a lot of scenarios. In my mind, given the parameters of my own prepping, the best book on my shelf is _Citizen soldier: A manual of community based defense_ by Robert Bradley. It's out of print and generally a bit pricey, but sometimes I can get a copy or two at decent prices.

The bottom line is, nobody can really tell you what the best books are unless they are knowledgeable about what kinds of information you need.


----------



## bigdogbuc

Lucky Jim said:


> A worst-case SHTF scenario would be one that lasts many years such as in the aftermath of a plague that's wiped out nearly everybody on earth, forcing us to become *self-sufficient * and grow our own food and make our own basic things like candles etc to survive.
> This is one of the best books I've seen on the subject, the artwork is sensational..


Thanks Lucky Jim!!!! We had a book very similar to this when I was in my early teens (back in the 80's) that was very similar to this. I loved that book, used to read it all the time. I loved it for the illustrations more than anything (I was very artistic back then). I think my dad picked it up in those sets you used to be able to buy on "Do it yourself" that were all illustrated like this. Awesome. Thanks for the flashback!!!


----------



## SecretPrepper

Bump.


----------



## Stick

I guess I was about 12 the first time I read "Alas, Babylon". I remember when I finished it I started it over again (never did that again until "Little Big Man" and later "Gravity's Rainbow"). 65 now, and that book has been an influence, no doubt about it. I bet I still have it kicking around here somewhere.


----------



## Auntie

The backyard homestead is a great series of books!

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias=aps&field-keywords=backyard+homestead


----------



## Deebo

rickkyw1720pf said:


> Here is a site that has many SHTF books that can be downloaded free. I like the foxfire books.
> Index of /shtffiles/books_and_reading/
> 
> I am going to download many of them now that I found that site:


Bumping this to save.


----------

